# Considering Job in HIV Research - Mpumalanga province



## RMM (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been to the area about 10 years ago for travel and loved it. I currently live in the US. I would be taking on a PM role for 3-4 year study looking at HIV prevention in young girls. I'm just looking for some basic information on making such a move - how it has changed in 10 years, living as an expat with kids in SA, cost of living in a more rural local, health care if you have a job for a SA organization, ect.. I have three children (6,4,&1) and a husband who are excited about the potential move - homeschooling is an option. I have not gotten a job offer yet, but want to be prepared in case it happens.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi RMM

Your best bet is to go on this link Homecoming Revolution It's a site aimed at SAffers that have left the country, may have been away for a few years - and out of touch.:ranger:

The site will give you a good basic overview and you can contact them also.

Good Luck!

MarieAnnetta


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

That's probably the worse link ever but that aside, in your field, South Africa is about as good as it gets for a person in your profession.


----------

